# Glove's



## Walkie Takie (Nov 23, 2011)

ok   guys  ,, who got the best glovers        
 I 'am so tired of   a thick pair to ride the 4-wheeler to the stand's and then  , a thin pair for the hunt  (  one I can pull the trigger with )      
 what do you have or use   ???? 
  thanks   w/t


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 23, 2011)

Walkie Takie said:


> ok   guys  ,, who got the best glovers
> I 'am so tired of   a thick pair to ride the 4-wheeler to the stand's and then  , a thin pair for the hunt  (  one I can pull the trigger with )
> what do you have or use   ????
> thanks   w/t



I use 2 pair.  Thick and warm for hand protection with a pair of Hyflex Lites underneath, made by Ansell.  Pull off the thick one when it's time to "blow away one of God's little woodland creatures".


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 23, 2011)

I wear a pair of Nomex gloves in the stand.  On cold days, I take a fleece hand muff with a hand warmer in it.


----------

